# Have a question for Mark Cuban?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He has agreed to answer questions from our posters. Please just one question each. We will send the best 10 questions. TBF


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Q: Throughout all of sports there are many owners that appear on the Forbes 500 list... granted alot are not as wealthy as you are, but they have a large amount of savings and annual income. And then from among these owners there are some examples of those who are put down for being "cheap" in accordance with their teams. Now I have read that you not only invest on your players, in reference to salary, but you also invest in state of the art locker rooms, among other things. So as a owner who is willing to spend money, what do you think about those who are not, but surely able to?

-Petey


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Mr. Cuban:

I want to congrats yourself for re-signing Raef LaFrentz. I think the move to Dallas from Denver will benefit LaFrentz. In Denver, he played mostly center, and in Dallas he has Dirk playing with him, and Dirk and Raef can interchange the 4 and 5 spots. Can you please inform myself and other fans, what was your motives to re-sign Raef? How does he fit in Dallas's playing plans? What do you think his postives are? and his things he need to work on. My biggest concern he is not big enough to play against the likes of Robinson and Shaq. Thanks.

Regards,

kansasalumn


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Q: What is the life of an NBA player like?


----------



## pacerguy2000 (Aug 11, 2002)

what do practices for an nba player look like??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the questions were already answered.

-Petey


----------

